# Chevy or Ford



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

im looking at a new truck which do u guys think is better if i will work it plow with it use it for pulling the trailer other stuff 2 it have 2 be a 3/4 ton or 1 ton pick up reg cab or exten guys say ford or chevy ???? let know what u think


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

International


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ford is the obvious answer in this case. Unless you like Chevy's, then obviously Chevy is the better choice, or you could be partially ******** like myself and buy a Dodge, which is better than all of them. Then there's Toyota which is like the Caddy of all trucks, but then again who consider's a Caddy a nice car nowadays? Ford is like a BMW, Chevy is like a Mercede's, Dodge is like an Audi, if we were comparing to German vehicles which I know we aren't but seriously to answer your question, just look in your heart and decide. 

Amen.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Ford is the only choice. 3/4 or a 1 ton is up to you... how much do you plan on hauling?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Some will say Ford and some will say Chevy..and then you're back to where you were again.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you enjoy replacing u-joints and ball joints, and prefer gutless gas engines, get a Ford. If you want a nice riding truck with a long lasting 6K front axle get a Chevy.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I like Chevys. Always had them, my family has always had them, and they've always been good to me done everything I asked and then some, and never let me down. I had one ford truck that had 124,000 miles on it and it was worse off than a Chevy I had that was 8 years older and had 206k on it. If you're buying brand new, then you should be pretty well off with either of them in terms of repairs and breakdowns, so look at both and decide which truck you like better.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

2COR517;1317726 said:


> If you enjoy replacing u-joints and ball joints, and prefer gutless gas engines, get a Ford. If you want a nice riding truck with a long lasting 6K front axle get a Chevy.


I could be interested in a new 2500hd, but the whole bail out thing has turned me off of doing business with GM. And I don't feel like having a payment.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You don't think the banks that lent money to Ford when they were ready to belly flop have been bailed out with TARP money?


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

tundra good truck


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

If you want a work truck buy a Ford, If you want a car with a big trunk buy a Chevy!Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Bowtie say it


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Ford or Chevy that is up to you. Each has their advantages and disadvantages. I would say go with the 1 ton at a minimum.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

kbtconst;1317782 said:


> if you want a work truck buy a ford, if you want a car with a big trunk buy a chevy!thumbs upthumbs up


!!!amen!!!


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

ahh the age old question, I think we need a poll anyone know how to do that???


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

2COR517;1317738 said:


> You don't think the banks that lent money to Ford when they were ready to belly flop have been bailed out with TARP money?


Yeah but they weren't being bailed out at the time Ford got the loans, kinda making that a moot point. Ford only survived by selling off most all its stakes in the other car companies it basically owned (Volvo, Jag, Range Rover, Mazda) but not before taking the cars and using their chassis as a base for its entire car lineup. But I digress.

The bailouts are one thing, but whats more annoying is the whole "Old GM/Old Chrysler" vs "New GM/New Chrysler" issues that have been popping up.


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

i hear that ford was always a big lie about there horse power


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

What were they lieing about, how low it was?

The only lie they got caught on was the 99 Mustang Cobra. They issued a fix, stopped production for 2000 and reintroduced it in 2001. Then in 2003 Came the terminator that was underrated and was putting out more power than Ford had said it was.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

chevy$men;1318035 said:


> i hear that ford was always a big lie about there horse power


Why would you ask a question that is going to cause a huge debate?!
You mine as well ask if a person should be democrat or republican!
As fOr a lie about their HP, Apparently you heard wrong


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

welll.......i'm partial to ford, couple reasons why...always had a ford, ALL have been great trucks...my dad works for the county and they buy ford because they are the easiest to work on and are very reliable trucks...had a dodge, that was a f'n piece...

chevy has independent front suspension vs. fords solid, solid is better for plowing...i would go with a 1 ton regular cab...i feel extended cabs are pointless, either go regular or crew, just my opinion...regular cab is much easier to see out of while plowing...

really i think the big 3 are all decent trucks, each have their better years/generations...i'm not saying i strictly wouldn't drive a chevy i am just more partial to ford


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I would not go new on either. Look for a well maintained 1 or 2 year old truck that still has some kind of warranty. You will save $1,000's.

As far as Chevy-vs-ford? I say Chevy because that is what I like, but it may not be what YOU like. Go out and drive and test both. Have your mechanic look over each and give his opine before you buy.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

REAPER;1318396 said:


> I would not go new on either. Look for a well maintained 1 or 2 year old truck that still has some kind of warranty. You will save $1,000's.
> 
> As far as Chevy-vs-ford? I say Chevy because that is what I like, but it may not be what YOU like. Go out and drive and test both. Have your mechanic look over each and give his opine before you buy.


great point...that's what i did, bought a $53,000 2008 super duty in July of 2010 for $35,000 and it was in PERFECT condition...did have 68,000 miles on it but also had a 7 year 200,000 mile warranty...0 problems so far


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

The battle of chevy vs Ford .... I select Ford for few reasons.1) Their better looking rig. 2) They have always done what I've needed. 3) Is there any other reason to switch.? Nope.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

well heres my 2 cents on the deal.

i work at a truck outfitter here in AK, the trucks we build see some of the harshest weather you will ever put a truck though with as you get anywhere people who dont take are/ dont care about the trucks they are using for work.

what do i see? our work is honestly 90% ford, we get some chevys and dodges but those are all personal trucks or small companys. what do we do huge numbers of trucks for every major oil/gas company? every large plow outfit with a decent amount of trucks? its ford.

ofcourse i'm bias and i love me some ford and they are the only truck i will own. but for a personal truck/plow or just you using. i would say go with what YOU like the best. honestly anymore they are all pretty close. every one is going to have its faults and good points. i personaly have found fords to be more reliable in personal and commercial applications. BUT you may find different as i know many others have/do.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

jbell36;1318300 said:


> welll.......i'm partial to ford, couple reasons why...always had a ford, ALL have been great trucks...my dad works for the county and they buy ford because they are the easiest to work on and are very reliable trucks...had a dodge, that was a f'n piece...
> 
> *chevy has independent front suspension vs. fords solid, solid is better for plowing.*..i would go with a 1 ton regular cab...i feel extended cabs are pointless, either go regular or crew, just my opinion...regular cab is much easier to see out of while plowing...
> 
> really i think the big 3 are all decent trucks, each have their better years/generations...i'm not saying i strictly wouldn't drive a chevy i am just more partial to ford


Why is solid better for plowing?


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

2COR517;1318487 said:


> Why is solid better for plowing?


It's a proven design..


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

Turf Commando;1318869 said:


> It's a proven design..


How long is it going to be before IFS is a "proven" design?? I've had both solid axle and IFS vehicles. The solid axle ride was way worse but it didn't feel like it could take any punishment you threw at it. IFS rides a lot better and tracks straight down the road unlike every solid axle I drove that wandered all over the road. Pre 2011 I've always heard that the frames on the Fords were much more stout than Chevy or Dodge. Not going to lie I've been a Chevy man all my life but I would try any brand of truck if the deal was right. If I was buying a 2011 or newer the choice would hands down be a 2500HD Sierra. Stout frame, stout drivetrain, and stout axles. Can't go wrong in my opinion. Otherwise get a Ford, why would you want to beat up a nice Chevy anyways


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

2COR517;1318487 said:


> Why is solid better for plowing?





Turf Commando;1318869 said:


> It's a proven design..


How so? Let's see some technical data or facts to back up your personal opinions.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

2COR517;1318888 said:


> How so? .


It's the most seeked after design among professionals alike.. Do a survey you'll get answer...!


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Haha I love this thread :laughing::crying: Now we just need a boss/fisher one and we will be all set.

On a more serious note, I have had trucks from all three of the big manufacturers.. I would immediately discard the dodge, from personal experience, and then it would be between chevy and ford like you originally asked. I love chevys, but I have to admit, I am a ford guy. After having both, I would have to say the chevy I had was the better option if you do nothing but use it as a daily driver _*in my opinion*_. If you use this like you said as a plow vehicle and working vehicle, I would go with ford all the way. I agree the 5.4 was slow, but very reliable. I like diesel anyway Thumbs Up


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Too bad you can't see past the blue glare coming off your oval belt buckle. There are several guys here that operate all three big brands. They will tell you hands down the Chevy IFS front ends require the least amount of maintenance.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

2COR517;1319136 said:


> Chevy IFS front ends require the least amount of maintenance.


 I think you mean REPAIRS. ALL vehicles require maintenance and I will bet they are all pretty close in service intervals. THE BIGGEST THING is to actually MAINTAIN them and not just let them go. Parts will wear regardless of what you are doing with your vehicle (unless you just sit and look at it) so keeping on top of the maintenance schedule is the BEST way to prolong the life of your truck. 
As far as the FORD / CHEVY / DODGE / TOYOTA / MAZDA / BMW ect...ect...ect... goes, one thing I learned as a mechanic is that "THEIR ALL JUNK, JUST SOME ARE WORSE THAN OTHERS". Its all personal preference.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

91AK250;1318459 said:


> well heres my 2 cents on the deal.
> 
> i work at a truck outfitter here in AK, the trucks we build see some of the harshest weather you will ever put a truck though with as you get anywhere people who dont take are/ dont care about the trucks they are using for work.
> 
> ...


Your talking fleet sales and Ford has always been the best at selling more trucks for less money than GM. 
I like them both but would buy the GM because it's what I know and have always owned.
Sometimes deals come across, like in my sig, you can't pass up though.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

plowguy43;1317655 said:


> Ford is the obvious answer in this case. Unless you like Chevy's, then obviously Chevy is the better choice, or you could be partially ******** like myself and buy a Dodge, which is better than all of them. Then there's Toyota which is like the Caddy of all trucks, but then again who consider's a Caddy a nice car nowadays? Ford is like a BMW, Chevy is like a Mercede's, Dodge is like an Audi, if we were comparing to German vehicles which I know we aren't but seriously to answer your question, just look in your heart and decide.
> 
> Amen.


That's about as clear as mud..... good explaination sir! :salute: lol


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

Joe D;1319417 said:


> Your talking fleet sales and Ford has always been the best at selling more trucks for less money than GM.
> I like them both but would buy the GM because it's what I know and have always owned.
> Sometimes deals come across, like in my sig, you can't pass up though.


yes fleet sales, and in the cases i've seen personally they run fords because they cost less to keep going. my grandpas company, the pic with all the super dutys, has run all fords since the early 80s they have a fleet of atleast 500. now over the years local chevy and dodge dealers have said hey give us a chance. so they would take on 10 chevys and dodges at the same time they get a new fleet of fords. the last time this happened in '07 the trucks were 3-5 years old with 100-150k. out of the 20 chevys and dodges only 25% were still running and driving. most of the dodges had lost the whole tranny. some had reverse. most of the chevys had front end issues some tranny and motor issues most were marked with "do not start" on the ignition. thats just the mechanical side of it, the interiors on either did not hold up anywhere near as well as the fords. btw out of the same group of trucks and the 40 fords only one was not running and it was a pos 6.0 power stroke.

this is just what i've seen personally, along with taking with owners of these fleet work trucks when at work. they have there reasons for buying what they buy.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

2COR517;1319136 said:


> Too bad you can't see past the blue glare coming off your oval belt buckle. There are several guys here that operate all three big brands. They will tell you hands down the Chevy IFS front ends require the least amount of maintenance.


How you know about my belt? Seriously where can I get this blue oval belt which u speak?.....haha


----------



## treefarm (Jan 10, 2010)

Talk about a loaded question LOL, but since you looking for opinions I'll give you mine 55 years old commercial and noncommercial plowing used both Chevy and Ford and even a few dodges all them above did the job and of course all needed maintenance after five or six years and sometimes within a season with inexperienced help primarily my brothers ;-) I found that the Ford's held up better to abuse than the front ends of Chevy's I'm not saying they're bad I even own a Chevy and a Ford I drive a Chevy for a weekend driver comfortable and smooth and I take the 2009 1 ton Ford to work I also use the truck in a commercial flooring business hauling tons of ceramic flooring across upstate New York, someone stated earlier Ford's front ends fall apart? I have 65,000 miles on the front of this truck right now and not a sign of front end problems I suggest you get a few more facts before you spout bogus reports about truck maintenance I believe he's looking for honest opinions not personal bias. No matter what truck you'll choose they will all require maintenance and they all have advantages and disadvantages as people stated earlier it's completely up to you whatever decision you make I'm sure you'll be happy just don't think that anyone truck won't have problems it's the nature of snow plowing it takes its toll on equipment take care


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Here's my take, My best truck was a 87 gmc ,my worce truck I ever had was my 97 gmc or maybe it was my 87 ford f250 that had elec issue after owning it for a 8 weeks and burned to the ground, my 2005 gmc has had issues but even with having a blizzard 810 the front end is holding up. The new fords are but ugly and share the same dana front ends / rear ends as dodge. My 07 dodge 3500 is a better built work truck and more reliable than my 05 gmc. The new gm's do hold the plows a lot better than my 05, look better than the butt ugly fords and the gms ride better than the fords. YES FORD TRUCKS ARE UGLY but I would buy a ford over a new gm. The fords are a better built work truck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

mkwl;1319419 said:


> That's about as clear as mud..... good explaination sir! :salute: lol


MMMM....Rocky Road.....

I think 2012 is the best year yet for Gas trucks. 2011 GM came out with their best 3/4 & 1 ton trucks yet (amazing what a new front bumper will do for the Chevy, looks 100 times better), now if they can just get rid of the 6.0 and drop the escalade/denali 6.3 in, it would be perfect IMO. Ford's new 6.2/6 speed is awesome and the superduty is well proven and a beautiful design. The 2010 Ram is possibly the best riding of the 3 with the nicest interior, for 2012 it finally gets a real 6 speed auto tranny. You really can't go wrong with any of them. ussmileyflagtymusic:bluebounc


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Here you go Ford guys http://dailyreckoning.com/the-half-truth-and-nothing-but-the-half-truth/


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Marek;1320864 said:


> Here you go Ford guys http://dailyreckoning.com/the-half-truth-and-nothing-but-the-half-truth/


Okay, perhaps if you get an article such as this, get it from a credible source, eg. NY times, Wallstreet Journel, etc.
Not some daily reckoning site.


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Personally I like Chevy, but be careful some of the new HDs drag really low with a plow. Check around and see whose running what with what mods. Then decide.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Plowtoy;1319142 said:


> I think you mean REPAIRS. ALL vehicles require maintenance and I will bet they are all pretty close in service intervals. THE BIGGEST THING is to actually MAINTAIN them and not just let them go. Parts will wear regardless of what you are doing with your vehicle (unless you just sit and look at it) so keeping on top of the maintenance schedule is the BEST way to prolong the life of your truck.
> As far as the FORD / CHEVY / DODGE / TOYOTA / MAZDA / BMW ect...ect...ect... goes, one thing I learned as a mechanic is that "THEIR ALL JUNK, JUST SOME ARE WORSE THAN OTHERS". Its all personal preference.


I agree, I have had two Chevy's and two Ford's. I liked all of them and they all did what I asked of them. It's a horse-a-piece. Personally I am biased to the Ford, especially after owning the new 2011 6.7, best truck I have ever owned.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Why is it Ford guys are always in denial ?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Marek;1321003 said:


> Why is it Ford guys are always in denial ?


Why is it that you haven't found a more credible article?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marek;1321003 said:


> Why is it Ford guys are always in denial ?


How come your posts are so vague?

You do realize the fed is the source of all lending right?


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

I have owned over 20 fords over the years and still have 6 of them . Bossplow I havent looked , maybe when we slow down some I will have time to post thousands of posts on forums but till we slow down I will be out making money not typing about it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

*ARTICLE* Not posts from random forums. Also if you have enough time to come on PS, you have enough time to search for a credible source.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have plenty of time to look if you'd like. My full time job is pretty lax.


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

Turf Commando;1318869 said:


> It's a proven design..


You must work for Obama the way you dodged that question.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/20...federal-loans-expecting-another-51b-doe-loan/ or http://www.dailyfinance.com/2011/01/27/general-motors-withdraws-federal-loan-application/ 5.9 billion in loans. Hope this gives you something to read bossplow. Sure there are plenty of others that could be found but these came up quickly. If these aren't enough for you then I think you should google it for yourself. All of the big three have received fed. funds. As i stated earlier I have owned alot of ford trucks some good some not so good. What gets me is ford not standing behind their product better. We bought our first gm truck since the early 90s last fall. The 2011 truck is a whole different animal then the earlier trucks. Awesome brakes , carry weight well and tons of power in the Duramax. Only time will tell from here but we are very pleased with it so far. Ford seems to be fine tuning the 6.7 still , seems there are alot of reprograms available for the earlier 6.7 trucks. Ford lost alot of owners to Dodge and GM due to problems with the 6.0 and 6.4 and it will be interesting to see how the new ones hold up. Ask any ford owner with multiple trucks if they feel like they need extra trucks due to the fact that their trucks are in the shop so much. I know this is how I feel , maybe its a denial thing. Or maybe a 40 - 55k truck shouldn't be in the shop so much, seems like they should hold up better and make it to a few hundred thousand miles without costing a ton. If I went out to buy a three quarter to one ton truck right now I am not sure what I would buy since I have a great relationship with my ford dealer or try another GM since I do like the 11 or give dodge a try again they are deeply discounting their trucks.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

http://topics.nytimes.com/top/news/business/companies/ford_motor_company/index.html

I think the NY times is a little more credible than all of your sources combined.


----------



## treefarm (Jan 10, 2010)

Who didn't see this one coming the never-ending debate Chevy versus Ford versus Dodge and of course Toyota too they're all great trucks fine the one you like and go with it . There are few things that should not be discussed religion politics and trucks , on the lighter side that's a beautiful German shepherd ChiTahoe boy or girl ? I'm always amazed by the reactions from posts like this such loyalty in all directions , in my opinion all of these trucks have become so over priced it's just ridiculous the working man's truck has become the status symbol of the upwardly mobile white-collar class, the other day i had a discussion with a young guy in a suit he had a big beautifuL 2011 Dodge diesel , really a gorgeous looking truck big rims the whole 9 yards when i asked if he ever pulled anything his answer and he laughed i don't really own anything to pull, i'm thinking to myself why would you spend the money on a 1 ton diesel truck that will never do any work??? i guess this explains the ridiculous price of trucks lately so much disposable income the manufacturers are eating it up and the working guys like us are getting it where the sun doesn't shine here's a picture of my truck with one of my trailers small dumpster most of time i'm around 8000 pounds of construction debris in that trailer i get it all done without a diesel but i don't want to start that debate take care


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys :salute:this a great thread


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

tbi;1321177 said:


> You must work for Obama the way you dodged that question.


What's wrong with answer? It's honest and right to point.


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok its going to be ford or gm just let me know what you guys think is better over all 6.7 ford diesel or the 6.6 diesel from gmc feedback Please????


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

Chevy$men;1358066 said:


> Ok its going to be ford or gm just let me know what you guys think is better over all 6.7 ford diesel or the 6.6 diesel from gmc feedback Please????


I don't know how old u are, but your questions sound like a 5 year old.
Its like asking, who will win in a fight, 100000 ants or an elephant???
Go test drive them both and u decide what you think is a better choice for your company.

BTW, I own a few trucks 09 ford 250 6.4 stock and 2007 3500 dually gmc 6.6. Both are good trucks in my opion.
However, I think my ford tows the same load much better than the dually. It seems to have more power even though they are very close to hp.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I honestly think they are all junk, so you just have to pick your poison. If they wanted to build a near flawless truck, they would. If one were to take the best features of all 3 and combine them into one, then you might have the near perfect truck, which should happen after hell freezes over.

Can't help but think about Clark Griswold trying to play blackjack...

" You don't know when to quit, do ya Griswold?... Here's an idea: Why don't you give me half the money your were gonna to bet, then we'll go out back, I'll kick you in the nuts, and we'll call it a day! "


----------



## Alaskaforby4 (Nov 7, 2011)

Why is Dodge out of the question? Get a Dodge or a Ford, then if you really run out of options get a Chevy


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

They're all the same except Dodge. Any 10 yr old truck needs all the same things replaced (except Toyota). Buy a Kubota.

I paid $6800 for my 2000 Foord F150 7700 series with the Fisher MM1 plow. Last winter plowing it was on the flatbed twice ($3000 total bills) this summer it has taken another $3000 (front end, manifold etc.) 

It is a 10 yr old vehicle, all normal stuff I'd say. Buy a tractor.
Pete


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm shopping for another truck, wanted it to be a Chevy in the worst way. But unless I want 7.5 foot lightweight I cant get a Chevy. If I wanted a gasser or a regular cab it could work, but thats not what I want so its gonna be a a Ford and Im not happy about it.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

PhilFromErie;1358414 said:


> I'm shopping for another truck, wanted it to be a Chevy in the worst way. But unless I want 7.5 foot lightweight I cant get a Chevy. If I wanted a gasser or a regular cab it could work, but thats not what I want so its gonna be a a Ford and Im not happy about it.


Not following you please explain


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry, you cant hang any sort of plow in a Chevy diesel with any cab bigger than a regular cab. May be someone has, but my Western dealer will not and they claim that they have seen cracked frames. I'm not going to try it.


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

PhilFromErie;1358461 said:


> Sorry, you cant hang any sort of plow in a Chevy diesel with any cab bigger than a regular cab. May be someone has, but my Western dealer will not and they claim that they have seen cracked frames. I'm not going to try it.


Sorry bud.. That s a bit silly. Do some more research Any chevy can handle an 8ft. plow. That is a ridiculous statement.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

My man I'm not making this up, go to western's website and play with the quick match. Ok, may be you can put an 8 footer on the truck even if it says not to, So what.. I don't want one of them either, If I cant get a Wideout or at least use an 8.5 V then it whats the point.


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea i guess that is pointless. Never heard or seen such a thing. But I see plenty of duramax's with V"s and big plows on them. Fisher's and boss's mainly but I just saw a western 9 ft on one at the dealership brand new.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

I know, I see them around too, but I also have heard about people that have not had it end well. If I buy a late model used truck for around 30k im not going to take the chance.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

New York
Cost of owner ship over a 5 year period in NY state. Comparing chevy and ford from an independent source. As many of you are business owners I would hope you could appreciate the ROI or in the case cost of investment. Take personal feelings aside and look at the numbers.

http://db.theautochannel.com/db/newcarbuyersguide/toc_results.php

The following numbers are the* total cost of ownership for the vehicles over 5 years*. This is based on 24,000 miles a year. Both vehicles are 2011 3/4ton LTZ/King Ranch 4X4 crew cab short bed. 
*Chevy $67,745 Ford $76,196*

Towing Numbers:
Chevy Gas V8
Maximum Trailering Capacity 13900 lbs 
Axle Capacity - Front 4800 lbs Axle Capacity - Rear 6200 lbs

Ford Gas V8
Maximum Trailering Capacity 11,900 lbs,
Axle Capacity - Front 6000 lbs Axle Capacity - Rear 6200

I got this info off chevy and ford's website
http://www.chevrolet.com/silverado-2500hd-pickup-truck/features-specs/
http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/specifications/chassis/

I feel with any purchase it boils down to does it make _*cents*_! What can you afford to spend now and how much do you want to spend 5 or more years down the road.. Another key factor is dealer service and ease of resolving warranty issues. In my area chevy has much better customer and vehicle service then ford has. In 3 years this can change 2 years ago ford had better numbers. Chevy really upped there game and really made a better vehicle. Next year some one else will.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

Dude, thats great, I like Chevy more too. But refer back to your snowplow dealer and check what plows you can put on one and its disapointing if you want a diesel.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's my observations: 

GMs have a hard time holding the weight of a plow until recently. You had to try all sorts of crap to keep that nose up. 

Look at how far down the GM frame rail rides. 

It's a crapshoot between Ford and GM engines and transmissions. Either or are fine. 

All of em like to rust.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

coldcoffee;1358134 said:


> .....Can't help but think about Clark Griswold trying to play blackjack...
> 
> " You don't know when to quit, do ya Griswold?... Here's an idea: Why don't you give me half the money your were gonna to bet, then we'll go out back, I'll kick you in the nuts, and we'll call it a day! "


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:



Pinky Demon;1358568 said:


> Here's my observations:
> 
> GMs have a hard time holding the weight of a plow until recently. You had to try all sorts of crap to keep that nose up.
> 
> .....


You must be referring to the thirty minute installation of Timbrens and five minutes to adjust the T-bars? What else is there?


----------



## johnboggs21 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a 1993 F250 diesel with 370,000+ miles on it and the only thing ive had to replace is wear items. I also have a 2000 F150 that I bought last year with 91k on it, now it has 110k and besides routine maintenance ive had one wheel bearing go out. Neither truck has ever left me on the side of the road, neither truck has ever failed to get me where I wanted to go. You cant ask for much more than that. Ford gets my vote


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

chevy$men;1317620 said:


> im looking at a new truck which do u guys think is better if i will work it plow with it use it for pulling the trailer other stuff 2 it have 2 be a 3/4 ton or 1 ton pick up reg cab or exten guys say ford or chevy ???? let know what u think


Doesnt matter what we think...WHAT DO YOU THINK?! And who has the best dealer support


----------



## allaspects10 (Jan 1, 2011)

2011 truck of the year silverado hd the only truck period with a boxed frame got mine in february and 30,000 later still no issues


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

allaspects10;1360503 said:


> 2011 truck of the year silverado hd the only truck period with a boxed frame got mine in february and 30,000 later still no issues


box frame = premature frame failure which is within 10 years given the quality of the metal used in all new trucks.

Religously cleaning out that box frame with air & water and keeping it well oiled is a must unless you drive new trucks all the time.
Pete


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

My 99 Ram has a boxed frame, so did the 94 Ram 1500 I used for parts for my other 99 Ram 2500 I sold (also had a boxed frame). My 92 Bronco and 94 F150 also had boxed frames.


----------

